# Softing OPC Server Aliasdatei (rohdaten)??



## BorisDieKlinge80 (2 September 2008)

Hey Leute,

auf der SPS im DBXX befindest sich ein Array of bool 4096.

Diese 4096 Bits will ich mit 2 Tags (2* 256byte)  als TAg wiederspiegen. So wie Rohdaten in WinCC .. geht sowas , wie lautet die Syntax beim Softing OPC server in der Aliasdatei?

Kann man ne Bytesequenz bzw. Array als tag wiederspiegeln (rohdaten sind ja nix anderes).

grüße


----------



## Earny (4 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mich vor ca. einem Jahr mal mit dem OPC-Server von Softing etwas beschäftigt. Ich habe damals von VB2005 aus über den Softing-OPC-Server und ein MPI/LAN-Kabel der Prozessinformatik auf die Daten einer S7-300 zugegriffen.
In der Anlage sende ich Dir ein zweiseitiges Word-Dokument. Da ist auch ein Zugriff auf ein Array von 1000 INT-Werten beschrieben.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (5 September 2008)

hey danke das hilft mir bischen weiter

Arbeite allerding mit ne S7-400. Weis nich ob da die Syntax für die Datenadressierunggleich ist.

Aber danke


----------



## Earny (5 September 2008)

Hallo,
der Zugriff über Softing-OPC dürfte bei S7-300/400 gleich sein.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 September 2008)

BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:


> ... geht sowas , wie lautet die Syntax beim Softing OPC server in der Aliasdatei?



Hallo,

S7-300 und S7-400 unterscheiden sich hier nicht.

Das sollte Dir weiterhelfen: *Erste Schritte*. Der dort genannte 
OPC-Server heißt zwar anders, ist aber die selbe Software.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 September 2008)

Nachtrag:

Bei Softing findest Du einige *Tutorials* zum S7/S5 OPC Server.


----------

